# Sparrow Had to Have her Leg Amputated :/



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been running on nerves since Friday morning. I had gone in to my vets on Thursday morning to drop off Dexter for a recheck and new meds for his persistent URI/pneumonia, and to let 2 lovely old sweeties go. I told the Clinic Manager I was upset because I had found a nasty tumour on one of my girls. She said bring her in so Dr Munn can see it himself. I said its deeply embedded into her leg and I think the whole leg would have to come off AND she's 23 months but Kirsiti said, bring her in, Dr Munn has been doing some amazing surgeries lately. So I dropped her and Absinthe (cagemate) off in the morning and at 4 pm, heard from Dr Munn. Everything I observed and suspected was correct and the leg would have to come off. We decided that it was growing too fast to be left to Monday, so my vet did the surgery on his own time this afternoon. My poor scrappy girl Sparrow had her left front leg amputated at 2 pm on Saturday. It really was a life and death option because this tumour was growing so much and already affecting her mobility only 1 week later. I likely would've had to put this girl to sleep in about 3 weeks. The good thing is Sparrow is a tough, non-cuddly gal, who lives to run. The surgery was a success in many ways, my vet had never done a front leg amputation on a rat before so this is a learning experience for all of us. Plus he said he rarely gets to do things like this and save rat's lives the way we did today. The next 24 hours are critical but she is in great hands with him, and I will pick her up on Monday night. After that I will be documenting the healing, and the adapting to not having that leg. I have been through a hind leg amputation and the rat did amazingly. A missing front leg will be more difficult, how is she going to groom, eat, stand etc...but rats are amazing, and you are invited on this amazing trip journey with us. Healing vibes my brave girl ♥
ay, so my vet did the surgery on his own time this afternoon. My poor scrappy girl Sparrow had her left front leg amputated at 2 pm today. It really was a life and death option because this tumour was growing so much and already affecting her mobility only 1 week later. I likely would've had to put this girl to sleep in about 3 weeks. The good thing is Sparrow is a tough, non-cuddly gal, who lives to run. The surgery was a success in many ways, my vet had never done a front leg amputation on a rat before so this is a learning experience for all of us. Plus he said he rarely gets to do things like this and save rat's lives the way we did today. The next 24 hours are critical but she is in great hands with him, and I will pick her up on Monday night. After that I will be documenting the healing, and the adapting to not having that leg. I have been through a hind leg amputation and the rat did amazingly. A missing front leg will be more difficult, how is she going to groom, eat, stand etc...but rats are amazing, and you are invited on this amazing journey with us. Healing vibes my brave girl ♥

Oct 17










Oct 19


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Best wishes for you & Sparrow! From your description of her & the fact that she is with you, I feel she will do amazingly well! Looking forward to following her journey!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Eeeek double post in a single post!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well we are home, and I am in shock at how well she is doing! She had a little pink sock on for protection for the incision initially.










But Wren especially didn't like it on her and I removed it, and now everyone's like "ho-hum she's back" and left her to run on the floor. 

Ohh thank you for taking that off!!










Then off she goes...


























Better pic of the incision










and runs out of the frame










To the wheel I had out for Abby (she ignored it for the floor







)


























I had dropped oxbow into the baby cereal/lab block dust and she REALLY wanted those...she's trying to figure out how to eat one-handed and she's bright enough I bet she figures out a way.


















Time to groom 


















And after this my batteries died (stupid new charger!), but she's climbing everywhere and is on the floor right now in the other room...so much for "recupteration" I even got cuddles, licks and boggles before she went on her way again.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so happy she's adjusting and with you helping her she will figure it out in no time!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

So happy for Sparrow & you! Hope she continues to amaze us all!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Wow it looks like she is doing great! Best wishes for a speedy recovery for this little girl. I've never seen a rat with a front leg amputation so I am interested to see how she will adapt. Keep us posted! 

And I have to say it: Sparrow looks like Axl as a girl. ;D


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

I had a black lab when I was young that had to have his leg amputated and he adapted very well. I have no doubt the rat will do well too. They are survivors and they will readily adapt to their situation.

Animals don't really see disabilities in each other. I a rat sees anothe rat that has only one front leg, they don't feel sorry for it, they just accept it by it's behavior and treat it just as any other.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Sparrow looks like she's doing great! She's a gorgeous girl, and I hope you'll let her know we're all happy to see doing well!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely AWESOME! Go, Sparrow, go!!!


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Go sparrow! Brave rat you have there!


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that he is doing well and that he is keeping on going. 


Luna and Isis mom


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Aw! I'm so glad Sparrow is adapting well! :3 And is so cute, too!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

She can do it  rats are remarkable.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?52124-A-truly-inspirational-rat


----------

